
Diluting Blood Plasma Rejuvenates Tissue - freefrancisco
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2020-06-diluting-blood-plasma-rejuvenates-tissue.html
======
WheelsAtLarge
In the same vein, I wonder if people that get bone marrow transplants
experience a boost in health in addition to the reversal of the original
illness.

Can it even be measured?

